

Germany's Samwer Brothers Rumored to Launch a Square Clone Soon - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/04/what-took-so-long-germanys-samwer-brothers-rumored-to-launch-a-square-clone-soon/

======
hef19898
You can say about Rocket internet what ever you want, but in terms of
strategic and tactical execution they are really good. They almost completely
lack on the innovation part of it.

To me. they seem like the guys producing Transformers 13, they play it save on
the idea side. On the other hand they exploit almost every hole the find in
the execution of these ideas. Wether that will pay of or not in the long run,
I'm not sure. It definitely payed of monetary already.

Funny thing is we still have people in Germany complaining about the Chinese
stealing other peoples ideas...

------
APuschilov
The biggest and best deed of the Samwer brothers was to make Internet
entrepreneurship big in Germany. Before they sold Alando back in the day to
ebay and later exited Yamba only few people regarded entrepreneurship as a
viable career path. It was mostly due to their success that people started
following their example. Nowadays, whenever you read about a startup being
funded in Berlin chances are that both the CEO and her company's seed
investors were at one point working for Rocket Internet, e.g. Wooga.

~~~
hef19898
You mostly right, Yamba was basically the first time I slowly started that
entrepreneurship was actually a viable option. Up to then, start-ups were
companies like Yahoo, eBay and Amazon, meaning it was impossible to do that in
Germany.

And while it is completely understandable that they now try to make the last
cent possible,they took a good thing too far. IMHO there are better things to
do with their ship load of money sitting around than founding yet another
clone to exit to the original innovator.

------
kmfrk
iZettle (<http://www.izettle.com/>) are looking like a formiddable European
opponent for Square.

On another note, the German Pinterest clone is so disgustingly similar to the
original that I wouldn't be surprised if there were legal grounds to sue them.

I think it's important to inspire people by achieving success without
resorting to scumbag methods. Especially with companies like Zynga around.

